# 1-Hour Photo iPhone App - Why?



## mackguyver (Jun 11, 2014)

It's either a new way to help (mobile iPhone) photographers appreciate their work, or a stupid contrivance to eliminate what is probably the single biggest advantage of digital:

1-Hour Photo App Makes You Wait for Your iPhone Images


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 11, 2014)

Why indeed. 

If you want to wait an hour before seeing your picture, then just wait one hour. You don't need an "app for that".


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe it is for users with self control issues?


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe it's to save the rest of us from being inundated with pointless, terrible "in the moment" images on social media. I'd like it if this was standard.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 11, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> Maybe it's to save the rest of us from being inundated with pointless, terrible "in the moment" images on social media. I'd like it if this was standard.


Oh come in, we're all interested in what you had for breakfast, where your cat sleeps, etc.  The main thing I don't get about it is the single exposure. Shouldn't you be able to take 24 or 36 photos and then wait for an hour?

If they really wanted to do something useful, they would make you look at each photo for 5 minutes before you could post it .


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 11, 2014)

I suppose they will bring out a new app that will cripple a smartphone from everything barring phone calls and simple texts, making it, you know, a regular phone...


----------



## tolusina (Jun 11, 2014)

It's missing a minute and a half or so wait after the 36th exposure, no matter if the 35th was taken weeks ago. 

---
That gets me thinking how wrong the app really is. The wait shouldn't just be an hour, it should be an hour after the 36th before you can review any of those 36 images PLUS a minute and a half delay after the 36th before you can start shooting again on the next 'roll'. 

More (gotta stop thinking about this, it's getting ridiculous), it needs a thumb swipe from left to right on the screen between shots, twirl a virtual crank clockwise on the left of the screen to rewind after 36, another left thumb swipe to engage the leader. Forget to engage the leader and you can still cock and release the shutter, wait an hour after 36 to find nothing. 

Premium version of the app can only shoot 24 exposures, results are negatives that cannot be reversed until uploaded to a PC or maybe an on-line cloud service for another fee.

---
Film loading and film advancing/shutter cocking are things I miss about film, but I don't miss having to do them.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 11, 2014)

tolusina said:


> It's missing a minute and a half or so wait after the 36th exposure, no matter if the 35th was taken weeks ago.
> 
> ---
> That gets me thinking how wrong the app really is. The wait shouldn't just be an hour, it should be an hour after the 36th before you can review any of those 36 images PLUS a minute and a half delay after the 36th before you can start shooting again on the next 'roll'.
> ...



Let's not forget about having the virtual back open and if you've forgotten you had a roll of film in there it is ruined (no I'm not bitter at all finding a roll of Kodak in my camera I used in the military but not realising until I'd opened the back)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi tolusina. 
I reckon they made this app for you to analyse so that they would have all the info you have provided to make the proper app.
Thanks for the laugh, you hit the nail squarely on the head! 

Hi hannes.
My 1000FN has a window in the back to see the film, don't tell me they left it off the pro cameras? 

Cheers Graham.



tolusina said:


> It's missing a minute and a half or so wait after the 36th exposure, no matter if the 35th was taken weeks ago.
> 
> ---
> That gets me thinking how wrong the app really is. The wait shouldn't just be an hour, it should be an hour after the 36th before you can review any of those 36 images PLUS a minute and a half delay after the 36th before you can start shooting again on the next 'roll'.
> ...


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> My 1000FN has a window in the back to see the film, don't tell me they left it off the pro cameras?
> Cheers Graham.


I love how my 1000FN plays music during delayed shutter release. Very entertaining! And another great feature noticeably missing from pro cameras.

Re the app - live for the moment. Take the photo now, but don't waste time reviewing it, facebooking it, twitter it etc. You can do that later.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 12, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Film loading and film advancing/shutter cocking are things I miss about film, but I don't miss having to do them.



There was something satisfying about the manual film advance.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Folks.
How about taking 36 shots, waiting the hour then getting a message sorry your film has been mangled by the machine, or getting 36 shots of somewhere you've never been or someone you don't know! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> There was something satisfying about the manual film advance.



What I remember is that Kodak would "cut" away your 12+ or 24+ or 36+ pictures - because you had only "paid" for 12/24/36 exposures. Later they where convicted of "stealing" peoples property and stopped the practice. My Rollei could take 39 pictures and - if lucky 40 if I reduced the "roll-in" to a quarter wind.

Some things were not better in the old days.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> .....36 shots of somewhere you've never been or someone you don't know! ;D .....


Ah, 24 would be plenty, thanks.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2014)

I couldn't but help laughing when I read "to bring back that feeling of anticipation of waiting for film to develop" ... seriously? :


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 13, 2014)

Next there will be an app that disables your car so you can experience the nostalgia of walking.
How about an app that disables your clothes washer so you can experience the joys of hand washing your undies??


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Next there will be an app that disables your car so you can experience the nostalgia of walking.
> How about an app that disables your clothes washer so you can experience the joys of hand washing your undies??


Why stop there, how about disabling the internet on your phone/computer  ???


----------



## TwilightZone (Jun 13, 2014)

I certainly don't miss being stuck at the same "film speed" for 36 shots.....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2014)

TwilightZone said:


> I certainly don't miss being stuck at the same "film speed" for 36 shots.....



Unfortunately, I am such a dunderhead at times, that I forget that I *can* change ISO mid shoot. (smacking head)


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 17, 2014)

Reminds me to time travel 5 seconds into the future: wait...... here we are!!!!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2014)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Reminds me to time travel 5 seconds into the future: wait...... here we are!!!!



I will be testing my time machine tonight. You will know if I am successful if Saturday follows Friday and the Allies win WWII.


----------



## viggen61 (Jun 20, 2014)

tolusina said:


> It's missing a minute and a half or so wait after the 36th exposure, no matter if the 35th was taken weeks ago.
> 
> ---
> That gets me thinking how wrong the app really is. The wait shouldn't just be an hour, it should be an hour after the 36th before you can review any of those 36 images PLUS a minute and a half delay after the 36th before you can start shooting again on the next 'roll'.
> ...



Actually, it should be 3 days to a week before you can review them, and it should charge you $11.99 for "Processing"...

Or, we could have the DIY version, where you get random "problems" as if the film wasn't wound on the developing reel properly, development time was wrong, you fixed before developing...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

viggen61 said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > It's missing a minute and a half or so wait after the 36th exposure, no matter if the 35th was taken weeks ago.
> ...


If I was smart, I'd work with the people that own the Polaroid brand to create an app that slowly develops the photo on the screen. You could shake the phone to speed up the development, too


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
Gave us a good laugh, thanks! 

Cheers Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> If I was smart, I'd work with the people that own the Polaroid brand to create an app that slowly develops the photo on the screen. You could shake the phone to speed up the development, too


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2014)

Then there is the Kodachrome app...

After every 37 or 38 pictures (you could usually get 1 or 2 extras) the bunch is emailed to you 2 weeks later.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 21, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi hannes.
> My 1000FN has a window in the back to see the film, don't tell me they left it off the pro cameras?



This was a Pentax KM. Entirely made out of metal, tough as anything (the light meter needle would get stuck when you put the cap on the lens so you had to tap one of the corners on the butt of the rifle so it would start moving again) and small enough to be put in my extra zip bag on the vest which was really meant to hold hand grenades or spare ammo in boxes. It was one of these except in all black with a 50/1.7 lens http://blog.jimgrey.net/2012/06/04/pentax-km/ usually loaded with 400 film


----------

